# Colnago Master X-light. Real or Copy?



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Just found this frameset. I don't trust the price, and I thought the 13's were only available in the deco paint scheme. Is it a different type of steel? Very little info, just says Colnago steel versus the usual Columbus. 

Thoughts? 

Great deal if real. 

Edit, just found a couple of bad reviews concerning the vendor, Feloza Cycle Store. People said they didn't receive their orders.

Anyone?


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 16, 2005)

The picture is of a real Master, but anyone with the ability to copy and paste can post a picture.
Are you going to visit them if you don't get your order? They're in Sumatra. 
TGTBT.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

Looked at those ads last February/March. Didn't believe them then, don't believe them now. I purchased from Maestro in March 2012. Mike was very helpful. As far as I know, he's a one-man-show. Great experience and I love the new Colnago Master X-Light PR99. I built it with Campy Athena 11 speed.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

I know you're both right. Just got excited when I saw the price. 

Thanks for telling me about Maestro.


----------

